# Downhillstrecken rund um Erlangen



## Cruzmann (26. September 2003)

Hallo,

Ich wohn zwar schon seit meiner Geburt in Erlangen,fahr erst seit ungfähr nem Jahr MB und a bisserl DH.Kennt einer von euch gute Downhillstrecken rund um Erlangen??Bin erst 16 und kann leider nicht mitn Auto in die Fränkische oder gar in die Alpen fahrn,und ne Tour mit nem DH'ler is auch gerade schön.


----------



## Ruebezahl (27. September 2003)

Hmm also nach Richtung Westen und Süden brauchst du gar nicht erst zu fahren, im Osten gibts das ehem. Army-Gelände, stellenweise ganz nett aber halt kein DH. Im Norden gibts den Ratsberg (den kennst du ja wohl) und den Hetzleser Berg (der hat schon die längsten Abfahrten in der Gegend). Was folgt ist die Fränkische Schweiz (da steppt der Bär! Schon mal in Wichsenstein gewesen  ?). Aber ohne Auto iss hier nicht.

Ruebezahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (27. September 2003)

Hi Cruzmann,
eine Möglichkeit wäre noch der Moritzberg bei Lauf. Da könntest du evtl. mit den Zug (bis Nbg. Hbf. und dann mit der S Bahn) nach Lauf fahren. 
Gruss Showman


----------



## Bighit 661 (28. September 2003)

Hi Cruzmann,
nun ja DH Strecke is vielleicht etwas übertrieben (ehr so mini DH) aber ohne Auto 
und Kraftaufwand recht einfach zu erreichen.  
Die Strecke ist ca. 300 m lang, 1 bis 1,5 Meter breit,
ungefähr 40 hm, und so knappe 50 km/h sind bei einhalten der Ideal Line schon drin. 
Du findest sie indem du am RMD Kanal Richtung Fürth fährst, an der Schleuse 
Kriegenbrunn kurbelst Du an der rechten Seite hoch, ca. 750 Metern kerzengerade
am Kanal entlang, wenn die Kanalböschung aufhört, und Du auf gleiche Höhe wie der Wald bist, siehst Du rechts schon den weg. 

Wie gesagt, nichts großartiges, macht aber trotzdem jede Menge Spaß


----------



## ND! (30. September 2003)

eine nette kleine abfahrt fällt mir da auch noch ein ...
nicht allzulang aber knackig (für mich als nicht-downhiller allemal !!)

du fährst auf den hetzleser berg (am besten zum streitbaum).
von dort folgst du dem wanderweg nach links (westen). irgendwann gehts dann links steil bergab  (das schild sieht man besser aus der anderen richtung, also aufpassen...) 
ist auch mit nem wanderweg-symbol (ne schnecke, glaub ich) gekennzeichnet.

auf dem bild ist es entweder der weg in dem blauen kreis oder ein parallelweg dazu. ist aber gut zu finden. am streitbaum (rot umrandet) ist auch ein schild mit den wanderwegen, dort ist er auch eingezeichnet.

viel spass,
Andreas


----------



## oBATMANo (30. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ruebezahl _
> *Hmm also nach Richtung Westen und Süden brauchst du gar nicht erst zu fahren, im Osten gibts das ehem. Army-Gelände, stellenweise ganz nett aber halt kein DH. Im Norden gibts den Ratsberg (den kennst du ja wohl) und den Hetzleser Berg (der hat schon die längsten Abfahrten in der Gegend). Was folgt ist die Fränkische Schweiz (da steppt der Bär! Schon mal in Wichsenstein gewesen  ?). Aber ohne Auto iss hier nicht.
> 
> Ruebezahl *



Was gibts den so in Wichsenstein?


----------



## $H!T NIGGA (1. Oktober 2003)

rrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaattttttttssssssssbbbbbbbbbeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrggggggg wir sind freitag oben und bauen nen kicker also wenn du bock hast kann ich dir sagen wo


----------



## onkeldoktor (6. Oktober 2003)

Servus Kollegen,

jetzt muss ich hier auch mal was sagen 

Es gibt ja 4-5 Möglichkeiten, den Hetzeles runterzufahren. Also die 2 Downhills die wieder in Hetzeles enden und dann kenn ich noch 2 die eher in Effeltrich rauskommen. 

Die Karte oben is schonmal ganz nett, aber was detailierteres wär halt mal geil, hab aber leider noch nichts gefunden. Hat da jemand was an der Hand? Genau das gleiche Problem hab ich am Ratsberg, da is auch keine Detailkarte am Start  Wär halt cool, wenn man sich da mal die geilsten Trails einzeichnen könnte, um die ultimative Runde zusammenzubasteln. 

Das wär doch der Hammer, wenn man hier Karten hätte mit den ganzen Trails rund um Erlangen. In Heidelberg gibt´s so geile staatliche Karten vom Wald und in Bayern sind die nur Schrott  das is nich fair


----------



## luggi (29. Oktober 2003)

Servus

Weiß einer wo ich in und um erlangen etwas im gelände mit einer enduro fahren kann ? Also motorrad net radl. Bin schon etwas hinterm obi auf diesem platz gefahren wo der sand abgeladen wird. Aber muss doch hier was besseres geben. Tennloher Forst bin ich zwar auch schon aber da ist mir ein Förster hinterher und wollte zumindest. Weiss einer was ?


----------



## onkeldoktor (29. Oktober 2003)

Eh Kollege, bleib mit dem Motorrad aus dem Wald raus, sowas geht garnicht !!!!!!


----------



## luggi (30. Oktober 2003)

ich will ja auch gar net im wald. Da zwischen Ebersbach und Rosenbach (oder so ) ist auch so ein wanderweg da darf man fahren und da gibts sowas wie ne art kiesgrube blos mit sand. Bin bis jetz immer da gefahren bis mal jemand die bullen gerufen hat.

Edit: deswegen frag ich ja ob ihr noch was kennt. Weil immer nach Allersberg oder Mühlhausen auf die Crossstrecke ist immer so weit. Muss doch hier was im Umkreis von so 10 km geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (30. Oktober 2003)

Bin's zwar länger nicht mehr gefahren (wohne auch nicht mehr in ER  ), aber die besten Hetzles-Abfahrten sind:


----------



## ROCCO SIFREDI (14. November 2003)

Ey luggi ich fahr auch manchmal mit meiner enduro durch die Wälder und einen Tip hab ich für dich ne geile streck ist wenn du von Feucht richtung Neumarkt fährst da ist rechts so ne Schüttlandschaft (nach Schwarzenbruck ca. 5 km dahinter) also da bockt sich des auch voll.Und hinter Schwabach gibt auch ne geile Enduro strecke.
gruss 
rocco


----------

